# SP wont start



## Kelo80 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hydrated yeast, pitched it on Feb 21st temp 60, spg 1.075. As if today no fermentation, should I do a starter? I used EC-118


----------



## salcoco (Feb 24, 2019)

get the ambient upto 70 at least.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 24, 2019)

Yea, you want to make the environment so appealing to the wine, they think they are in Disneyland. The right temperature, pH, nutrient and then get a large starter going at a similar temperature and add it to your batch. 1118 is a monster, so once it gets going, it will run through it pretty fast.


----------



## ThreeSheetsToTheWind (Feb 24, 2019)

I agree, 60 is a bit low. I like to be at about 70, at least until I'm certain fermentation has begun. After that, lower temps slow things down if that's what I want to do, but at least I know I had viable yeast in my batch to get things going.


----------



## Kelo80 (Feb 24, 2019)

My mistake on the temp must have typed wrong it was 69, I've never had 118 not start at that temp, I pitched another packet of yeast tonight.


----------



## ThreeSheetsToTheWind (Feb 24, 2019)

I've never had 1118 fail either, but it happens I guess. It might be worth your time to learn to make starters to get your brews off to a faster start, if you dont use them already that is.


----------



## Kelo80 (Feb 25, 2019)

Good news, after pitching a new packet of EC 118 its rolling now, temp is 70 and spg down to 1.067, I must have had an old packet of yeast.


----------



## RodBone (Feb 26, 2019)

I’m not trying to hijack this thread but I made my first batch of sp. My sg was 1.060 temp is 68 but it has been 62 hours since first started and 14 hours since I pitched the yeast which was ec-1118. And it has not started fermenting yet should I be worried or am I jumping the gun here?


----------



## Kelo80 (Feb 26, 2019)

I wouldnt be worried, its only been 14 hours, I've had EC 118 take up to a couple days to start.


----------



## scurry64 (Feb 27, 2019)

I imagine it has already started. Just because the isn't any air lock activity doesn't mean it hasn't started fermenting. It may take a while for the air to be displaced by CO2 depending on how much headspace you have.


----------



## RodBone (Feb 27, 2019)

Nope still has not started I have been stirring it and still nothing no number changes everything the same. The head space is 4” to the lid.


----------



## RodBone (Feb 27, 2019)

Is 4” too much headspace? Thanks in advance.


----------



## scurry64 (Feb 27, 2019)

RodBone said:


> Is 4” too much headspace? Thanks in advance.


No. Not during fermentation. It's too much during long term stabilizing, but it's fine in the primary fermenter.


----------



## RodBone (Feb 27, 2019)

When or would you make another starter?


----------



## scurry64 (Feb 27, 2019)

RodBone said:


> When or would you make another starter?


How long has it been since you pitched the EC 1118? 
If the is no change in the SG after 72 hours I would begin a yeast starter. I always have success with Jack Keller's procedure. After the first 3 additions, I start adding the must from the SP 1/4 cup at a time. After 24 hours it'll be ready to pitch. It never lets me down. 
Good luck.


----------



## RodBone (Feb 27, 2019)

It has been roughly 52 hours since pitched. I give another day or two then go from there.Thank you for the help.


----------



## scurry64 (Feb 27, 2019)

RodBone said:


> It has been roughly 52 hours since pitched. I give another day or two then go from there.Thank you for the help.


Welcome. 
BTW, I started a batch of Dragon's Blood tonight. I pitched the test starter at 8:40 PM. It's now 11:20 PM and I have airlock activity already.


----------



## RodBone (Feb 28, 2019)

Lucky you I’m not that lucky. Checked again this morning same thing. Do you think my sg being at 1.060 is to low to start? Maybe need to add more sugar? And if nothing works for this batch what is Jack Keller’s exact procedure?


----------



## scurry64 (Feb 28, 2019)

RodBone said:


> Lucky you I’m not that lucky. Checked again this morning same thing. Do you think my sg being at 1.060 is to low to start? Maybe need to add more sugar? And if nothing works for this batch what is Jack Keller’s exact procedure?



Your SG is definitely not too low. I suppose you could add more sugar at this point. I don't see how it could hurt. 

The procedure is to start with a sanitized quart sized container and add a 1/2 cup of white grape juice or apple juice without preservatives, a sachet of yeast, 1/2 tsp of sugar and a pinch of yeast nutrient. Mix to dissolve the sugar and cover with a paper towel or napkin. Wait 2 hours and check to see if your yeast is viable. If it is add 1/4 cup of juice, 1/4 tsp sugar and a pinch of yeast nutrient. Stir to dissolve the sugar and cover the container. Repeat this step every 2 hours until it has been 24 hours. At the 8 hour mark replace the juice addition with your SP must. 

It has never failed me. In fact, when I checked my DB this morning, 9 hours after I pitched my starter, I had signs of vigorous fermentation. See my pics.


----------



## scurry64 (Feb 28, 2019)

Never mind. My pics are too large and I don't have time to resize. I'll add them later.


----------



## scurry64 (Feb 28, 2019)

Also, please Google "Jack Keller yeast starter". He explains the theory and process in much more detail. It's worth the read.


----------



## RodBone (Feb 28, 2019)

Thank you I will.


----------



## RodBone (Feb 28, 2019)

I added two cups of sugar and it bumped it up to 1.070 lets see if that helps.


----------



## scurry64 (Feb 28, 2019)

RodBone said:


> I added two cups of sugar and it bumped it up to 1.070 lets see if that helps.


How is it going? Are you fermenting yet?


----------



## RodBone (Mar 1, 2019)

Well I seen three bubbles all yesterday but I didn’t sit and watch it, I seen them just as walking by. Either it is trying to start or it is real slow. What should I do wait, add something, or start a new starter? Hate to start all over again but I will. But as this morning no bubbles that I see.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 1, 2019)

I would pitch another sachet of yeast. Your first one may have been bad.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 1, 2019)

Just pitch it or make a starter?


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 1, 2019)

Take another SG reading first. If it hasn't changed, pitch more yeast.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 1, 2019)

I will try that then. Thank you.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 1, 2019)

Well we have bubbles I timed it 20 a min. So finally it is going, I guess that is pretty good.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you for the help.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 1, 2019)

RodBone said:


> Well we have bubbles I timed it 20 a min. So finally it is going, I guess that is pretty good.


Glad to hear it. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 3, 2019)

How is your ferment going?


----------



## RodBone (Mar 3, 2019)

She is working right along doing good, going to check the sg this afternoon. I’m hoping it will be father along so I can add the other half of the ingredients.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 3, 2019)

How is your dragon blood doing? And how did you make it?


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 3, 2019)

It has been fermenting vigorously since I pitched the yeast. In fact, I actually had a slightly messy blowout. 
It started at SG 1.075 on Thursday night and this morning it was as 1.014 and the airlock is still dancing like a hippy at a commune.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 3, 2019)

Also, I just used dangerdave's recipe that you can find on here. Yesterday I started a cherry lime variation on dragon blood.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 3, 2019)

It must dancing crazy then. I’m thinking some kind of strawberry for my next run. But can’t wait for this one to finish to try it. What caused the blowout?


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 3, 2019)

The blowout was caused by very active fermentation and get little headspace. There is less than 2 inches of room the wine and the lid. The pressure built up to the point that the lid couldn't contain it. 

I understand that strawberry can be problematic. Have you tried it before?


----------



## RodBone (Mar 3, 2019)

Naw this is my very first run of anything. I just like strawberry’s but if it is trouble I might try something else first.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 3, 2019)

I've started away from it because I've heard it is difficult to clear and it's difficult to extract much flavor from the fruit. There are strawberry extracts that can be added before bottling. I've have success with that.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 3, 2019)

It was real close to 1.050 so I added the rest of the ingredients. It is ok to leave in the Fermentor till it goes dry? Then put in the carboy to clear.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 3, 2019)

That's what I would do. I find it takes longer to ferment to dry if you rack it before it finishes.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 3, 2019)

I figured less you moved it be quicker to dry. But that is just me thinking.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 7, 2019)

1/2 tsp Kmeta how much is that in campden tablets?


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 8, 2019)

10 campden tablets equal 1 level teaspoon.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 12, 2019)

Racked and ingredients added now waiting to clear.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 12, 2019)

Scurry64 how is your dragon blood doing?


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm super happy with it. It cleared within 2 days. I racked backsweetened it on Sunday and I plan to bottle it this weekend.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 12, 2019)

RodBone said:


> Racked and ingredients added now waiting to clear.


SP is notoriously difficult to clear. It will require a lot of patience. I used dualfine on mine and it barely made a dent. After a week I added super kleer and pectic enzyme and it improved slightly. I think this weekend, if I don't see any more progress, I will add bentonite and wait it out.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 12, 2019)

I hope it clears with sparkloid I used because that all I have for clearing agent. I checked the sg this morning it was .994 so I got everything ready and racked it.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 12, 2019)

RodBone said:


> I hope it clears with sparkloid I used because that all I have for clearing agent. I checked the sg this morning it was .994 so I got everything ready and racked it.


It will clear. It may take a while (up to 6 months?), but it will clear.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 12, 2019)

6 months why so long?


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 12, 2019)

RodBone said:


> 6 months why so long?


That's the longest I've heard of for SP. Im not saying yours will take that long, but it could if you have pectin haze.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh ok hoping to be totally done by my wife’s birthday in 3 weeks.


----------



## Arne (Mar 12, 2019)

Make sure you get the gas out of it and keep it in the mid 70's or so. Shouldn't take long to clear then. Arne.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 12, 2019)

I mixed it a good while after I added all the ingredients, how long would you mix it for and how you know if all the gas is out?


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 12, 2019)

RodBone said:


> I mixed it a good while after I added all the ingredients, how long would you mix it for and how you know if all the gas is out?


That really depends on how hard you stir. Did you get a lot of bubbles rising to the top like a head on beer?


----------



## RodBone (Mar 12, 2019)

I got some but not a lot I used a drill and an stirrer.


----------



## Arne (Mar 13, 2019)

Put in a tube or small bottle and shake it, if it fizzes not degassed. Or try tasting it, if it is like Pepsi cola, not degassed.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 13, 2019)

Ok thank you will do.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 13, 2019)

Well it is 99% cleared going to let it sit till this weekend. Will it be ok to backsweeten then?


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 13, 2019)

RodBone said:


> Well it is 99% cleared going to let it sit till this weekend. Will it be ok to backsweeten then?


That's good news. When it's clear you can rack it and backsweeten. After a week you can bottle it.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 13, 2019)

Will do thank you for all the help.


----------



## Arne (Mar 14, 2019)

Make sure you stabilize it before sweetening. If you don't you stand a very good chance of it refermenting. K-meta and pot. sorbate to stabilize. If it referments in the bottle you are in for a treat. Lots of cleanup corks blowing and possibly bottles exloding. Arne.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 14, 2019)

Oh yea I have already put Kmeta and sorbate in it. I been told from family that used to make wine and read here what will happen if I don’t.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 16, 2019)

RodBone said:


> Scurry64 how is your dragon blood doing?


It's done. It looks and tastes great!
How's your SP?


----------



## RodBone (Mar 16, 2019)

Man that looks good there, just back sweetened the sp and tasted it man it taste good. But it made it cloudy again. I made a simple syrup on the stove let it cool then added it. Will it clear again?


----------



## RodBone (Mar 16, 2019)

What kind of bottles are those?


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 16, 2019)

Leave it alone for a week to make shir fermentation didn't start again. Hopefully it will clear in that time.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 16, 2019)

RodBone said:


> Man that looks good there, just back sweetened the sp and tasted it man it taste good. But it made it cloudy again. I made a simple syrup on the stove let it cool then added it. Will it clear again?


Did you rack it in into a clean and sanitized carboy and then backsweeten?


----------



## RodBone (Mar 16, 2019)

No I just back sweetened it in the carboy it was in. Did mess up by not doing that?


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 16, 2019)

RodBone said:


> No I just back sweetened it in the carboy it was in. Did mess up by not doing that?


You really should rack before you backsweeten. I imagine it will clear, but I've never done it this way before. Patience cures almost everything in winemaking. Let me know how it progresses.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 16, 2019)

I hope so too man I hate it if I messed it up. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 16, 2019)

RodBone said:


> What kind of bottles are those?


They are PET bottles I found on Amazon. First time I've used them. I like them.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 16, 2019)

I have to look into them.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 17, 2019)

You think a little of sparkloid would it help along? It is holding a Mt.Dew like haze.


----------



## scurry64 (Mar 18, 2019)

RodBone said:


> You think a little of sparkloid would it help along? It is holding a Mt.Dew like haze.


It might. You've already added it once, right? If it's colder outside than inside where you live, it might benefit from the cooler temperature.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 18, 2019)

I looked at it earlier it is starting to clear again. So I’m going to hold off on adding anymore since it is doing itself.


----------



## RodBone (Mar 20, 2019)

5 gallons done and bottled in mason jars. And man it turned out good.


----------

